# medicare preventative wellness exam



## CarolP77 (Jul 31, 2012)

Need help... Can I billed code G0439 for my medicare patients that have already had their Initial Preventative.like (2yrs ago). This would be subsequent wellness visit done every twelve months... and what would be my primary diagnosis code...???? Can this visit include and ekg and chest xray and blood draws..???


----------



## LindaEV (Jul 31, 2012)

If they have had there IPPE (Welcome to Medicare exam), you can bill a G0438, and once they have there G0438, then yes, every subsequent wellness exam will be a G0439.

We use V70.0 as our primary dx code. You might want to check with your Medicare carrier to see if they have another preference.

There are some screening tests that are available that you can order/do the same day if the patient meets criteria. (see lionk below)
A screening EKG is only covered in conjunction with the IPPE. As far as I know there is no such coverage for a "screening" chest x-ray. (But EKG's and chest X-rays would be covered if medically necessary)

https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...ducts/downloads/MPS_QuickReferenceChart_1.pdf


----------

